# Male or Female?



## Jack Curry (Jul 29, 2017)

I have had my tegu since February and have been told it's a male from the person I bought it from. I was told he was a yearling but could also use some comfromation on that. I have also notice he has been getting bigger joules since I got him/her.


----------

